# Mignon Doserless .....where does this part go?



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hi







while I was finding my around the mignon I removed the upper burr plate and doserless chute for cleaning purposes and this stainless clip fell out and I'm unsure how to re-install or what purpose it serves.....advice appreciated.

Have enclosed a picture of the stainless clip and the area of the machine where I believe it came from.

View attachment 3553
View attachment 3554
View attachment 3555


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

That goes in the throat of the hopper. It allows you to close the hopper and remove it from the grinder without all the beans falling out.


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> That goes in the throat of the hopper. It allows you to close the hopper and remove it from the grinder without all the beans falling out.


Thanks Wobin for quick reply.

It's not the hopper chute tab...it's a smaller clip. Have taken a side by side picture for comparison (hopper chute tab on right).

View attachment 3556


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Do you ever use the Phillippe Starck orange squeezer?


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

painty said:


> Do you ever use the Phillippe Starck orange squeezer?


daily







..... it is correctly known as the "juicy salif"

View attachment 3564


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Good stuff







They look like the martians in War of the Worlds!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Apparently the Italian company Alessi asked Phillippe Starck to design a stainless steel tray. The 'juicy salif' or fruit squeezer is what he produced. Starck was later quoted as saying that "it not meant to squeeze juice, but to start conversations". I've been wanting to tell someone this for years. Sad...


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad you finally got a chance to tell it









Playing guessing games now, the plate looks like it supports something with a wire that slots into the round cutout, maybe something like an indicator light or switch. Then there's the flat ledge below, or to the side. Hmm.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks to me like it belongs somewhere between the grind chamber and the dosing chute


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

it slots onto the rod at top of chute


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

^^^ Thanks glevum will take a go at installing.

Any idea what it's purpose is? (apart from obstructing the chute







)


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

GS11 said:


> Thanks Wobin for quick reply.
> 
> It's not the hopper chute tab...it's a smaller clip. Have taken a side by side picture for comparison (hopper chute tab on right).


Oops, sorry about that. i thought I recognised it, but clearly not...


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> Oops, sorry about that. i thought I recognised it, but clearly not...


I had it down a being one of those too.









Gaggia Classic OPV and Silvia steam wand; Eureka Mignon; VST 15g, 18g & 20g Baskets;TORR plan 2 convex Tamper


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ok have worked out how this fits thanks to glevum









Installed one end as per glevum's photo onto the steel wire bar in chute.....then the end with the two short bent tabs lines up and blocks off the 2 rhs ports of block of 4 at the chute entrance. It's necessary to have to apply pressure to the front of the chute as the tab is lightly sprung loaded, before fitting the chute screws.


----------

